# 10 Ton Megabomb-Lauch Sequence Activated!!!



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I apologize in advance for the destruction that will be felt by all in its path and this doesn't even include 8 other missiles pointed at other targets today.
Two more Megabombs are being prepared for launch as well!!!


Be quiet so you don’t drown out the sound of hearing the millions (and MILLIONS) of The Rock’s biggest fans chanting The Rock’s name.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You are a crazy mofo!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Duck and cover..


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice, I like building the anticipation!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, you guys are getting crazier and crazier. I wish I had that kind of arsenal


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: Holiday violence gotto love:lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG... Duane is on the war path!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Dayyyyyummmmmm


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

anything over 8 mega tons is drastic overkill... kinda like killing a fly with a cannon.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

indeed this bomb will surely alter the time line continuum it is so massive
i will be sure to blame any black holes on you sir!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

you sir will be held responsible for global warming... I hope your happy.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see the fallout!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What IS the Rock's name? I loved him in _Be Cool_!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

MEH!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like a nice big box!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Tis the season for bombing er I mean giving.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> MEH!


come on Mario... your now a Moderator now. You can no longer post photos of "grape smuggling" wrestlers... it's just not appropriate.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> MEH!


You shouldn't post pics of yourself. The 'roids have done wonders to your midsection. :lol: :lol: :lol:

First there was Hiroshima, then Nagasaki, then Maduro Pips.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

sure Duane... like this is any better. Wow, is that velvet???? lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Just Bring it Duane.....you know you will lose....keep sending those mini bombs.....soon you will have a nice surprise...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smackdown time????


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Just Bring it Duane.....you know you will lose....keep sending those mini bombs.....soon you will have a nice surprise...


Just remember-

He who laughs last, laughs best.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Just remember-
> 
> He who laughs last, laughs best.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Thats exactly right...that is why I am waiting for you to shoot your load...and then you are done...cause you know you cant go one on one with the GREAT ONE!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

This should be good!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Thats exactly right...that is why I am waiting for you to shoot your load...and then you are done...cause you know you cant go one on one with the GREAT ONE!!


Mario, there is a song and it's called "The Twelve Days of Christmas." And you see Mario, The Rock will sing twelve things you should look forward seeing tonight. And the Rock will go slow, for you Mario, just to let you understand and it goes,

Twelve, sharpshooters stinging, eleven eye brows raising, ten spine's are busting, nine knockings knocking, eight kicks are kicking, seven punch are punching, six suplex smashing, five seconds people chanting The Rock's name...

ROCK-Y! ROCK-Y! ROCK-Y! ROCK-Y! ROCK-Y

...four rock bottoms, three peoples elbows, two megabombs, and an ass kicking all over Cigar Live!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Mario, there is a song and it's called "The Twelve Days of Christmas." And you see Mario, The Rock will sing twelve things you should look forward seeing tonight. And the Rock will go slow, for you Mario, just to let you understand and it goes,
> 
> Twelve, sharpshooters stinging, eleven eye brows raising, ten spine's are busting, nine knockings knocking, eight kicks are kicking, seven punch are punching, six suplex smashing, five seconds people chanting The Rock's name...
> 
> ...


THIS IS EXACTLY HOW IT WILL GO DOWN!!!!

NEVER CALL THE LK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WATCH THIS....WELL WORTH THE 4 MINS WHICH SUMS UP THIS BATTLE *PERFECTLY!!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

all talk...just run away son....


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> all talk...just run away son....


It doesn't matter what you think!!!

The Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on your candy ass! The Rock is gonna go down Know Your Role Boulevard, hang that right at Jabroni Drive, and proceed to check your candy ass in at the Smackdown Hotel. Know you role and shut your mouth. If you smell... what the Rock is cookin'!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> It doesn't matter what you think!!!
> 
> The Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on your candy ass! The Rock is gonna go down Know Your Role Boulevard, hang that right at Jabroni Drive, and proceed to check your candy ass in at the Smackdown Hotel. Know you role and shut your mouth. If you smell... what the Rock is cookin'!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH.....just view the video....you run away like a coward... HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH.....just view the video....you run away like a coward... HAHAHAHAHAHAH


Just keep working on those black cat bottle rockets to try to create a diversion from the real battle. They can't compete with The Rock's megabomb.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Do y'all really think y'all are pro wrestlers? I mean bad actors LOL. This should be a lot of fun! Just to let you know who I'm pulling for, the Rock was always just running at the mouth but funny. In other words HE IS A JOKE! But he is good in comdeys like this one


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Again.....let's recap this.....

JACKHAMMER.....1 ....2.....3....LIGHTS OUT ROCKY!!!


----------

